# film d'amore



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Febbraio 2008)

*LA CLASSIFICA DEI LETTORI DI CORRIERE.IT*

*Il film d'amore che vi è piaciuto di più*

*Maurizio Porro ha scelto 24 pellicole per San Valentino: ora votate la vostra.*

*Ecco i 24 film scelti da Maurizio Porro:*

*Via col vento*
_Capricci d'amore nella guerra civile americana, pubblico e privato vissero per sempre felici e contenti. Il kolossal di sempre_ 
*Ossessione*
_Uno dei primi e folgoranti film del neo realismo della passione, Visconti fa uscire il nostro cinema dalle secche provinciali del fascismo_ 
*Sabrina*
_Una delle favole d'amore che resistono al tempo e con cui Billy Wilder ha imposto la nuova ragazza anni 50, Audrey Hepburn, neo cenerentola_ 
*A qualcuno piace caldo*
_Il mito di Marilyn in una formidabile commedia en travesti che è anche parodia del gangster movie. Il cast è insuperabile_ 
*Ultimo tango a Parigi*
_Uno dei film scandalo degli anni 70, un ragionamento esistenziale sull'infelicità legata all'amore_ 
*ET*
_Una storia d'amore diversa, universale e fantascientifica, si tratta di provare affetto per chi non conosciamo ed è diverso_ 
*Titanic*
_Uno dei film meglio manovrati dal marketing, un kolossal d'acqua in cui si inserisce una love story giocata con due prossimi divi_ 
*Lost in translation*
_Scarlett Johasson e Bill Murray in Giappone, un breve incontro che la dice lunga sulla solitudine dei nostri giorni_ 
*La notte prima degli esami*
_Capostipite di una serie di film generazionali per i teen agers di oggi allevati con le serie tv. Flirt liceali e operazione di mercato_ 
*Love story*
_Una delle storie d'amore lacrimose e di successo, ispirata a un best seller, optional la musica. Ma oggi si piangerebbe ancora?_ 
*Perdutamente tua*
_Uno dei classici film per signore degli anni 40 con una strepitosa Bette Davis che vessata dalla madre riesce poi a imporre la propria personalità. Finale cult _
*Catene e Tormento*
_La serie dei melò fotoromanzo dell'Italia anni 50 con la Sanson e Nazzari impegnati in sentimenti primordiali e amori in felicissimi_ 
*Come eravamo*
_Una delle love stories belle e impegnate degli anni 70, un modo per ricordare un pezzo di storia con Streisand e Redford al top _
*Splendore nell'erba*
_Elia Kazan firma una struggente love story nell'America anni 30: la colpa è sempre della famiglia e dell'ipocrisia sociale? Un capolavoro con Beatty giovane e Natalie Wood _
*Un tram che si chiama desiderio*
_Amore infelice nel nome della nevrosi di Vivien Leigh, ossessiva e pazza di fronte al giovane, sudato Brando con la famosa canotta_ 
*My fair lady*
_Il più bel musical romantico, viene da Shaw: un'altra Cenerentola che parla in cockney viene redenta da un professore snob. Successone per tutte le stagioni_ 
*I segreti di Brokeback Mountain*
_La più celebrata storia gay del cinema di oggi anche perché rompe il tabù della virilità dei cow boys nel west. Heath Ledger oggi mito come i compianti giovani_ 
*Lo specchio della vita*
_Il regista del melò, Douglas Sirk, alle prese con Lana Turner e i problemi americani anni 50: il razzismo, la povertà, il successo _
*La dolce vita*
_Immagine simbolo del cinema felliniano anni 60, Anitona e Marcello nella Fontana di Trevi, immagine che ha fatto e fa ancora il giro del mondo_ 
*I ponti di Madison County*
_Una delle storie d'amore più infelici della provincia americana con due santoni come Eastwood e Meryl Streep_ 
*Casco d'oro*
_Il cinema francese racconta la storia della bellissima Signoret e del suo gigolò. Niente lieto fine_ 
*Senso*
_La più appassionante storia d'amore del Risorgimento con la contessa Alida Valli che tradisce la causa per il tenente Mahler_ 
*Casablanca*
_Mai più nessuno come Bogart e la Bergman in questo film cult che mixa amore e guerra._ 
*Gilda*
_Rita Hayworth al culmine della sua bellezza in un gangster love movie in cui ha una famosa scena con i guanti neri_ 



*07 febbraio 2008*


***************************************************************

*E quali altri?*


----------



## Old Alex70 (10 Febbraio 2008)

sarò pure troppo sentimentale, ma a me il film d'amore che è piaciuto di più è "Paura d'amare" con Al Pacino e la Pfeiffer....


----------



## MK (10 Febbraio 2008)

*Allora*

La sposa turca di Fatih Akin, La canzone di Carla di Ken Loach, Follia d'amore di Altman, e Casablanca. Con tipologie di uomini nelle quali mi riconosco...


----------



## Mari' (10 Febbraio 2008)

Questo:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t_uCgCBg0YA


----------



## Mari' (10 Febbraio 2008)

*torniamo seri*

A me e' rimasto nel cuore e mi ha toccata molto il film: La signora della porta accanto

http://www.blogbuster.it/public/la-signora-della.jpg


http://www.letteraturaalfemminile.it/la_signora_della.htm


----------



## MariLea (10 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Questo:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t_uCgCBg0YA


seri un par de....
preferisco questo ai film d'amore


----------



## Mari' (10 Febbraio 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> seri un par de....
> preferisco questo ai film d'amore


SI, fa buon sangue


----------



## MariLea (10 Febbraio 2008)

di altri... non me ne viene in mente nessuno, 
tra questi ne ricordo solo qualcuno... e gli unici che mi hanno "toccato" il cuoricino sono:
* I segreti di Brokeback Mountain *e *Ultimo tango a Parigi*

mi è piaciuto *I ponti di Madison County* ma è più irreale di *ET  

	
	
		
		
	


	



*


----------



## MariLea (10 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> SI, fa buon sangue


esatto 

	
	
		
		
	


	




come tutti i film di Totò 

	
	
		
		
	


	




l'ho visto tante di quelle volte.;.!:!!!:;,.:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Febbraio 2008)

"Come eravamo"
L'ho citato un infinito numero di volte. La protagonista mi assomiglia proprio (ma io sono stonata).
"Notting Hill"
"Peggy Sue si è sposata"
"Caso mai"
E la parte d'amore di Matrix e la canzone di Maddalena di Jesus Christ Superstar e vorrei segnalare "Metti una sera a cena" per la complessità dei tradimenti
Naturalmente "Via col vento" che non è un incredibile polpettone come può essere superficialmente visto.


----------



## MariLea (10 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> "Come eravamo"
> L'ho citato un infinito numero di volte. La protagonista mi assomiglia proprio (ma io sono stonata).
> "Notting Hill"
> "Peggy Sue si è sposata"
> ...


vedi... per esempio "via col vento" non lo snobbo come polpettone... ma mi innervosisce la storia... come si possa rovinare la propria vita e quella degli altri correndo dietro alle illusioni...
anche "Senso", che ho visto nella versione di Tinto Brass, mi da ai nervi... 
mi sembrano films dove la figura femminile è veramente fatta a pezzi...


----------



## Old Giusy (10 Febbraio 2008)

A me "Via col vento" è piaciuto tanto, ed anche il libro.
Poi ritengo che la figura di Rossella sia invece la figura di una donna molto forte, anche se rincorre un sogno d'amore evanescente.
Ma il mio film d'amore preferito è "La vita è bella" di Benigni.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Febbraio 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> vedi... per esempio "via col vento" non lo snobbo come polpettone... ma mi innervosisce la storia... come si possa rovinare la propria vita e quella degli altri correndo dietro alle illusioni...
> anche "Senso", che ho visto nella versione di Tinto Brass, mi da ai nervi...
> mi sembrano films dove la figura femminile è veramente fatta a pezzi...


Io credo che "Via col vento" sia ricco proprio perché fa vedere diversi modi di vivere le relazioni di uomini e donne e aiuti a capire.
Poi Rossella corre dietro alle illusioni, ma intanto vive e le illusioni le danno la forza nei momenti difficili...mica si chiude in convento quando lui si sposa...e non è che gli altri uomini che incontra potrebbero riempirle la vita e il cuore...


----------



## MariLea (10 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io credo che "Via col vento" sia ricco proprio perché fa vedere diversi modi di vivere le relazioni di uomini e donne e aiuti a capire.
> Poi Rossella corre dietro alle illusioni, ma intanto vive e *le illusioni le danno la forza* nei momenti difficili...mica si chiude in convento quando lui si sposa...e non è che gli altri uomini che incontra potrebbero rimpirle la vita e il cuore...


forse è proprio la forza delle illusioni che non mi piace...
ammiro chi impara ad accettare gli insuccessi e ne crea forza positiva per sé e gli altri che verranno...


----------



## Lettrice (10 Febbraio 2008)

Io da brava malata quale sono voto come miei film d'amore preferiti:

The Secretary e Buffalo 66


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Febbraio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Io da brava malata quale sono voto come miei film d'amore preferiti:
> 
> The Secretary e Buffalo 66


Uffa ..non ho visto nessuno dei due...ho letto trama in internet...amore come luce che illumina situazioni estreme?


----------



## MariLea (10 Febbraio 2008)

The Secretary l'ho proprio comprato per curiosità... 
mi ha aiutata a capire meglio certe dinamiche...


----------



## Verena67 (10 Febbraio 2008)

*La figlia di Ryan*, per le ambientazioni e la storia d'amore adulterina contrapposto al matrimonio di ragione che pero' sopravvive.

*Via con il vento* è forse il film piu' film della storia del cinema (ci avevo scritto tempo fa un pamphlet, ricordate?

*Buffalo 66* mi fa pensare a quanto tempo è che non vedo piu' Vincent Gallo...

*Brokeback Mountain* mi spacca il cuore (specie i paesaggi e la colonna sonora).

Ma in genere amo i grandi film epici, i grandi spazi (penso anche a "Il gigante" con James Dean e Elizabeth Taylor) e tutti i film di solido impianto teatrale (come la "*Gatta sul tetto che scotta*" , "Che fine ha fatto Baby Jane" [scontro MAESTOSO tra due Regine dello Schermo ] e "*la lunga estate calda*").

E per il girl power? Uno dei miei preferiti di sempre, *Thelma & Louise.*

Quanto a film musicali? *FUNNY GIRL*. Sempre toccante. Barbra mai stata così grandiosa.

Ah il cinema di una volta...

Bacio!


----------



## Grande82 (10 Febbraio 2008)

*La tigre e la neve*.
L'amore che lui trasmette tocca il cuore....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Febbraio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> *La figlia di Ryan*, per le ambientazioni e la storia d'amore adulterina contrapposto al matrimonio di ragione che pero' sopravvive.
> 
> *Via con il vento* è forse il film piu' film della storia del cinema (ci avevo scritto tempo fa un pamphlet, ricordate?
> 
> ...


Non pensavo che qualcuno ricordasse Funny girl


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Febbraio 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> *La tigre e la neve*.
> L'amore che lui trasmette tocca il cuore....


Ma l'ha tradita!


----------



## Grande82 (10 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma l'ha tradita!


Vero, ma l'ha amata intensamente, dopo il tradimento anche di più. E soprattutto l'ha amata in silenzio, non per esserne riamato, ma solo per amarla, perchè non ne poteva fare a meno...


----------



## Miciolidia (10 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> "Come eravamo"
> L'ho citato un infinito numero di volte. La protagonista mi assomiglia proprio (ma io sono stonata).
> "Notting Hill"
> "Peggy Sue si è sposata"
> ...


 
















thelma e louise 

	
	
		
		
	


	






e altri ma i titoli non me li ricordo mai!


ps. nella Sandrelli ti rivedo proprio perfettamente Persa...è un meraviglioso film.


----------



## MK (10 Febbraio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> thelma e louise


Verissimo. E concordo anche con Ultimo tango a Parigi.


----------



## Old Airforever (10 Febbraio 2008)

*Opto per...*

...Paprika... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Air


----------



## Miciolidia (10 Febbraio 2008)

*air*



Airforever ha detto:


> ...Paprika...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


trama?


----------



## Old Airforever (10 Febbraio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> trama?


...l'amore della protagonista rivolto a taaaaaaaaaanti ometti...
Air


----------



## Miciolidia (10 Febbraio 2008)

_les liason dangereuse_....lo dimentichiamo?


----------



## Miciolidia (10 Febbraio 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...l'amore della protagonista rivolto a taaaaaaaaaanti ometti...
> Air


 
una generosa insomma.


----------



## Old Airforever (10 Febbraio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> _les liason dangereuse_....lo dimentichiamo?


...ora sono io a chiederti la trama...


----------



## Old Airforever (10 Febbraio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> una generosa insomma.


...erano generosi i suoi clienti...
Air


----------



## Miciolidia (10 Febbraio 2008)

*air*



Airforever ha detto:


> ...erano generosi i suoi clienti...
> Air


 

ti piacerebbe avere il ruolo del cliente?


----------



## Old Airforever (10 Febbraio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ti piacerebbe avere il ruolo del cliente?


Non mi vergogno di ammettere (ma mi vergogno d'averlo fatto) che, il Marco 18enne, neo-patentato ed in compagnia di 3-4 amici ha fatto un "PuttanTour", fermandosi da più prostitute possibili a rompere le scatole.
Preferirei però cambiare discorso perchè, oggi come oggi mi reputo un imbecille per questa pirlata che ho fatto.  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 E non ho manco la scusa di dire che fu una ragazzata, perchè a 18anni non è per nulla tale. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Air


----------



## Miciolidia (10 Febbraio 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Non mi vergogno di ammettere (ma mi vergogno d'averlo fatto) che, il Marco 18enne, neo-patentato ed in compagnia di 3-4 amici ha fatto un "PuttanTour", fermandosi da più prostitute possibili a rompere le scatole.
> Preferirei però cambiare discorso perchè, oggi come oggi mi reputo un imbecille per questa pirlata che ho fatto.
> 
> 
> ...


 

Air, ma non ti devi vergognare per questo...non hai fatto del male a nessuno, anzi ...a lei che si offerta avete fatto quello che cercava.


Io mi riferivo al fatto che si ricordassero film di amore, e in Paprica, che non ho visto, non saprei giudicare se di amore si trattasse... per quello che ti chiesto la trama ..dunque è amore o non lo è?

magari lo è , ma non avendolo visto...boh...

dimmi tu.


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (10 Febbraio 2008)

Due giorni or sono..ho visto un film davvero bello.
Era qualche mese che me lo consigliavano, si chiama "ferro 3- la casa vuota" e il regista è coreano.

E' un film d'amore, senza dubbio.


----------



## Verena67 (10 Febbraio 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Non mi vergogno di ammettere (ma mi vergogno d'averlo fatto) che, il Marco 18enne, neo-patentato ed in compagnia di 3-4 amici ha fatto un "PuttanTour", fermandosi da più prostitute possibili a rompere le scatole.
> Preferirei però cambiare discorso perchè, oggi come oggi mi reputo un imbecille per questa pirlata che ho fatto.
> 
> 
> ...


 
piu' che altro riflette in nuce i problemi che ancora hai.... (e sai che ti voglio bene!) che nascono da una visione distorta della donna...

Bacio!


----------



## Rebecca (10 Febbraio 2008)

Viaggio in Inghilterra...


----------



## Rebecca (10 Febbraio 2008)

Rita ha detto:


> Viaggio in Inghilterra...


Del resto lei era giovane e lui vecchietto....


----------



## Old Alex70 (10 Febbraio 2008)

Rita ha detto:


> Del resto lei era giovane e lui vecchietto....








































porc...zoz.....mi è caduta la tastiera dalla scrivania..... 

	
	
		
		
	


	
























ma rita, non sarà il caso di curarsi dalla gerontofilia?


----------



## Old Alex70 (10 Febbraio 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Non mi vergogno di ammettere (ma mi vergogno d'averlo fatto) che, il Marco 18enne, neo-patentato ed in compagnia di 3-4 amici ha fatto un "PuttanTour", fermandosi da più prostitute possibili a rompere le scatole.
> Preferirei però cambiare discorso perchè, oggi come oggi mi reputo un imbecille per questa pirlata che ho fatto.
> 
> 
> ...


madò che pesantezza air....scusa nè?


----------



## dererumnatura (10 Febbraio 2008)

Alex70 ha detto:


> sarò pure troppo sentimentale, ma a me il film d'amore che è piaciuto di più è "Paura d'amare" con Al Pacino e la Pfeiffer....


 
bellissimo! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





aggiungerei anche Innamorarsi...con De Niro e la Streep


----------



## Old Alex70 (10 Febbraio 2008)

e volevo aggiungere che mi piace quel film perchè è "vero".......niente storie strampalate durante guerre di secessione, solitudini che si incontrano nella desolata  provincia americana ecc...., certo suggestivi e "scenografici".

due persone "normali" che si incontrano. Punto.


----------



## MK (10 Febbraio 2008)

Alex70 ha detto:


> due persone "normali" che si incontrano. Punto.


 
Cos'è la normalità?


----------



## Old Alex70 (10 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Cos'è la normalità?


nota che normali è tra virgolette.....
intendevo dire che i protagonisti del "mio" film li potresti (con tutte le enfatizzazioni romanzate di un film) ricopnoscere nei tuoi vicini di casa...in altri film non sempre è così....


----------



## Old Airforever (11 Febbraio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> piu' che altro riflette in nuce i problemi che ancora hai.... (e sai che ti voglio bene!) che nascono da una visione distorta della donna...
> 
> Bacio!


Infatti, ora sto lottando, sono contro la prostituzione (anche se non sono mai stato favorevole): è ingiusto pagare fanciulle per prestazioni sessuali quando, di chi te la da facilmente ne è pieno il mondo!





 Airforever for President!


----------



## Old Anna A (11 Febbraio 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Infatti, ora sto lottando, sono contro la prostituzione (anche se non sono mai stato favorevole): è ingiusto pagare fanciulle per prestazioni sessuali quando, di chi te la da facilmente ne è pieno il mondo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cioè a dire che saresti a favore della prostituzione se ingiro non ci fossero ragazze che la danno via facile?


----------



## Nobody (11 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *LA CLASSIFICA DEI LETTORI DI CORRIERE.IT*
> 
> *Il film d'amore che vi è piaciuto di più*
> 
> ...


"La dolce vita" ed "ET" film d'amore? Allora manca "Alien"  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ma chi è l'animale che ha composto questa lista? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Tra questi, I segreti di Brokeback Mountain è quello che preferisco. Ma il mio numero uno è "La ragazza sul ponte".


----------



## Old Anna A (11 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> "La dolce vita" ed "ET" film d'amore? Allora manca "Alien"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


infatti...sembra una classifica tirata su durante una sbronza fra amici al pub,dove si fa a gara a chi ricorda più titoli di film...

il mio nr 1 è e sarà per sempre "una vita al massimo". la scena di loro due sul tetto del palazzo è così bella e così vera che...

http://www.youtube.com/v/r5fqz8bzBF0&rel=1
a seguire:

qualcosa è cambiato
il dottor zivago
la scelta di sophie
la casa russia


----------



## Nobody (11 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> infatti...sembra una classifica tirata su durante una sbronza fra amici al pub,dove si fa a gara a chi ricorda più titoli di film...
> 
> il mio nr 1 è e sarà per sempre "*una vita al massimo*". la scena di loro due sul tetto del palazzo è così bella e così vera che...
> 
> ...


Gran bel film!


----------



## Old camilla (11 Febbraio 2008)

sarà la fissa per Kevin Costner ma io mi commuovo da morire con "dragonfly" e "Le parole che non ti ho detto"


----------



## Old Airforever (11 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> cioè a dire che saresti a favore della prostituzione se ingiro non ci fossero ragazze che la danno via facile?


no, gioia, assolutamente no. Massimo rispetto per le donne, non andrebbero manco sfiorate con un fiore...figurati se posso essere favorevole allo sfruttamento del corpo femminile e della "vendita" dello stesso.
Mai al mondo.
Certo, ci sono schifosissime fanciulle che decidono di far soldi lavorando col proprio corpo...va già un po' meglio che l'obbligo alla vendita da parte di protettori...ma è ugualmente uno schifo.
La mia era solo una battuta, per far capire che, nel mondo in cui viviamo, ci sono molte fanciulle facili (NON TUTTE, LO PRECISO PRIMA D'ESSERE ASSALITO) che te la danno senza dover pagare...
Air


----------



## Lettrice (11 Febbraio 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> no, gioia, assolutamente no. Massimo rispetto per le donne, non andrebbero manco sfiorate con un fiore...figurati se posso essere favorevole allo sfruttamento del corpo femminile e della "vendita" dello stesso.
> Mai al mondo.
> Certo, ci sono *schifosissime fanciulle* che decidono di far soldi lavorando col proprio corpo...va già un po' meglio che l'obbligo alla vendita da parte di protettori...ma è ugualmente uno schifo.
> La mia era solo una battuta, per far capire che, nel mondo in cui viviamo, ci sono molte fanciulle facili (NON TUTTE, LO PRECISO PRIMA D'ESSERE ASSALITO) che te la danno senza dover pagare...
> Air


Non credo siano schifose... alcune non hanno altra scelta altre hanno scelto... in tutt'e due i casi rendono un servizio per il quale i maschietti sono molto disposti a pagare.


----------



## Nobody (11 Febbraio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non credo siano schifose... alcune non hanno altra scelta altre hanno scelto... in tutt'e due i casi rendono un servizio per il quale i maschietti sono molto disposti a pagare.


Quoto il canide!


----------



## Lettrice (11 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Quoto il canide!



BAU...


----------



## Nobody (11 Febbraio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> BAU...


A CATENA!


----------



## Lettrice (11 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> A CATENA!



BAUBAUBAUBAUBAUBAUBAU...GRRRR

BAUBAUBAUBAUBAUBAUBAUBAUBAUBAUBAUBAUBAUBAUBAUBAUBAUBAUBAUBAUBAUBAUBAU
BAUBAUBAUBAUBAUBAUBAUBAUBAUBAUBAUBAUBAU
BAUBAUBAUBAUBAUBAUBAUBAUBAUBAUBAUBAU


----------



## Nobody (11 Febbraio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> BAUBAUBAUBAUBAUBAUBAU...GRRRR
> 
> BAUBAUBAUBAUBAUBAUBAUBAUBAUBAUBAUBAUBAUBAUBAUBAUBAUBAUBAUBAUBAUBAUBAUBAUBAUBAUBAUBAUBAUBAUBAUBAUBAUBAUBAUBAUBAUBAUBAUBAUBAUBAUBAUBAUBAUBAUBAUBAU


Ma l'hai fatta l'antirabbica?


----------



## Old Airforever (11 Febbraio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non credo siano schifose... alcune non hanno altra scelta altre hanno scelto... in tutt'e due i casi rendono un servizio per il quale i maschietti sono molto disposti a pagare.


 
Hai ragione: c'è molto più obbligo che scelta...ma ti posso assicurare che, anche chi non sceglie..."sceglie". Per dirne una: molte sono le ragazze dell'est obbligate...ma sono maggiori le ragazze dell'est che lavorano onestamente. A quelle esportate dall'est ed importate in Italia, viene promesso l'oro...ma sono proprio così ignoranti? Non sanno davvero quel che poi spetta a loro?
Per il resto, t'assicuro che ci sono anche molte fanciulle che si servono dei "prostituti", anche se la cosa è di maggior riserbo (infatti non trovi ometti sulle strade).
Ma per voi è diversa: scusa l'esempio, ma se tu (dico tu per appunto fare l'esempio) stasera andrai in discoteca vogliosa, hai sin da ora la matematica certezza di trovare 20 bavosi assetati di sesso). Se un ometto stasera andrà in discoteca, non ha la matematica certezza d'avere 20 bavose assatanate di sesso.
Air


----------



## Nobody (11 Febbraio 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Hai ragione: c'è molto più obbligo che scelta...ma ti posso assicurare che, anche chi non sceglie..."sceglie". Per dirne una: molte sono le ragazze dell'est obbligate...ma sono maggiori le ragazze dell'est che lavorano onestamente. A quelle esportate dall'est ed importate in Italia, viene promesso l'oro...ma sono proprio così ignoranti? Non sanno davvero quel che poi spetta a loro?
> Per il resto, t'assicuro che ci sono anche molte fanciulle che si servono dei "prostituti", anche se la cosa è di maggior riserbo (infatti non trovi ometti sulle strade).
> Ma per voi è diversa: scusa l'esempio, ma se tu (dico tu per appunto fare l'esempio) stasera andrai in discoteca vogliosa, hai sin da ora la matematica certezza di trovare 20 bavosi assetati di sesso). *Se un ometto stasera andrà in discoteca, non ha la matematica certezza d'avere 20 bavose assatanate di sesso*.
> Air


E meno male...sennò vivremmo tutti in discoteca


----------



## Lettrice (11 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma l'hai fatta l'antirabbica?


Nop prima ti vengo a mordere...


----------



## Nobody (11 Febbraio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Nop prima ti vengo a mordere...


VAMPIRA ENERGETICA!


----------



## Lettrice (11 Febbraio 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Hai ragione: c'è molto più obbligo che scelta...ma ti posso assicurare che, anche chi non sceglie..."sceglie". Per dirne una: molte sono le ragazze dell'est obbligate...ma sono maggiori le ragazze dell'est che lavorano onestamente. A quelle esportate dall'est ed importate in Italia, viene promesso l'oro...ma sono proprio così ignoranti? Non sanno davvero quel che poi spetta a loro?
> Per il resto, t'assicuro che ci sono anche molte fanciulle che si servono dei "prostituti", anche se la cosa è di maggior riserbo (infatti non trovi ometti sulle strade).
> Ma per voi è diversa: scusa l'esempio, ma se tu (dico tu per appunto fare l'esempio) stasera andrai in discoteca vogliosa, hai sin da ora la matematica certezza di trovare 20 bavosi assetati di sesso). Se un ometto stasera andrà in discoteca, non ha la matematica certezza d'avere 20 bavose assatanate di sesso.
> Air


Senti Air... in Italia non e' manco cosi' orrido... se ti dovesse capitare di
andare a Londra fatti un giro nei locali costosi... prima ti fanno un p.....o poi ti si presentano


----------



## Nobody (11 Febbraio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Senti Air... in Italia non e' manco cosi' orrido... se ti dovesse capitare di
> andare a Londra fatti un giro nei locali costosi... prima ti fanno un p....o poi ti si presentano


...un panino?


----------



## Lettrice (11 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> VAMPIRA ENERGETICA!


No cane idrofobo...


----------



## Nobody (11 Febbraio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> No cane idrofobo...


Se davvero fossi idrofoba miglioreresti...sei iena portatrice sana


----------



## Lettrice (11 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ...un panino?


Esatto... ho aggiunto un puntino pibinco!


----------



## Nobody (11 Febbraio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Esatto... ho aggiunto un puntino pibinco!


*.*

Ecco cosa non tornava...


----------



## Lettrice (11 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Se davvero fossi idrofoba miglioreresti...sei iena portatrice sana


----------



## Nobody (11 Febbraio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


>


_Pachycrocuta_ è un genere preistorico di iena dal muso corto gigante. La specie più grande e più studiata, _Pachycrocuta brevirostris_, misurava circa 1 m di altezza e aveva le dimensioni di un piccolo leone, ma era molto più robusta e muscolosa. *Questo faceva di lei la iena più grande che sia mai esistita*!!!


----------



## Lettrice (11 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> _Pachycrocuta_ è un genere preistorico di iena dal muso corto gigante. La specie più grande e più studiata, _Pachycrocuta brevirostris_, misurava circa 1 m di altezza e aveva le dimensioni di un piccolo leone, ma era molto più robusta e muscolosa. *Questo faceva di lei la iena più grande che sia mai esistita*!!!


Mi stai facendone la corte?


----------



## Nobody (11 Febbraio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Mi stai facendone la corte?


----------



## Lettrice (11 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


>


Sto guardando un film d'ammore sul National Geographic: Buffalo 69...


----------



## Nobody (11 Febbraio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Sto guardando un film d'ammore sul National Geographic: Buffalo 69...


Il nome di un'autostrada famosa o sesso selvaggio tra bovini?


----------



## Lettrice (11 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Il nome di un'autostrada famosa o sesso selvaggio tra bovini?


Sesso tra bovini in un'autostrada poco conosciuta


----------



## Nobody (11 Febbraio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Sesso tra bovini in un'autostrada poco conosciuta


...tipico documentario del National Geographic


----------



## Lettrice (11 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ...tipico documentario del National Geographic


Sneti vai a leggere il mio nuovo thread...


----------



## Old SarahM. (11 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> A me e' rimasto nel cuore e mi ha toccata molto il film: La signora della porta accanto
> 
> http://www.blogbuster.it/public/la-signora-della.jpg
> 
> ...


 
anche a me ... stupendo ...


----------



## MK (11 Febbraio 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Per il resto, t'assicuro che ci sono anche molte fanciulle che si servono dei "prostituti", anche se la cosa è di maggior riserbo (infatti non trovi ometti sulle strade).


 
Air che dici? Ci sono ci sono, poi 'sta cosa delle fanciulle che fanno schifo me la devi spiegare... Mamma mia che periodaccio stai passando eh...


----------



## Old Anna A (11 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Air che dici? Ci sono ci sono, poi 'sta cosa delle fanciulle che fanno schifo me la devi spiegare... Mamma mia che periodaccio stai passando eh...


ho già litigato altrove su questo argomento...
più che altro è la distinzione a fare la differenza. la dai subito sei una facile...
è allucinante che ancora si discuta il fatto che darla subito equivalga ad essere donne facili..
darla per la gioia di darla in che categoria rientra?


----------



## MK (11 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> ho già litigato altrove su questo argomento...
> più che altro è la distinzione a fare la differenza. la dai subito sei una facile...
> è allucinante che ancora si discuta il fatto che darla subito equivalga ad essere donne facili..
> darla per la gioia di darla in che categoria rientra?





































Vero, davvero allucinante.


----------



## Old Giusy (11 Febbraio 2008)

Quesito: darla con facilità corrisponde a non aver rispetto del proprio corpo?

Ma perchè?


----------



## MK (11 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Quesito: darla con facilità corrisponde a non aver rispetto del proprio corpo?
> 
> Ma perchè?


Un uomo si farebbe la stessa domanda?


----------



## Old Giusy (11 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Un uomo si farebbe la stessa domanda?


Infatti....
Allora la questione è sempre la stessa: la donna è inferiore.


----------



## MK (11 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Infatti....
> Allora la questione è sempre la stessa: la donna è inferiore.


Sììììì piacerebbe a certi esemplari di sesso masculo eh... Ma lo sanno lo sanno che senza di noi ce la fanno...


----------



## Old Giusy (11 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Sììììì piacerebbe a certi esemplari di sesso masculo eh... Ma lo sanno lo sanno che senza di noi ce la fanno...


Ma dove vanno senza di noi.....
Sai che esseri tristi sarebbero, solo politica, partite di calcio, uffff.....!!!!

Sto generalizzando, ovvio..... però però.... senza di noi....


----------



## MK (11 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ma dove vanno senza di noi.....
> Sai che esseri tristi sarebbero, solo politica, partite di calcio, uffff.....!!!!
> 
> Sto generalizzando, ovvio..... però però.... senza di noi....


No no tranquilla che qualche anima caritatevole la trovano sempre  

	
	
		
		
	


	

























Siamo noi che non ci accontentiamo... e facciamo bene!!!!!


----------



## MK (11 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> solo politica, partite di calcio


Mi piacciono sia politica che calcio, mi devo preoccupare? Poco femminile?


----------



## Old Giusy (11 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Mi piacciono sia politica che calcio, mi devo preoccupare? Poco femminile?


Anche a me, ma non sono i nostri unici argomenti di discussione.....


----------



## MK (11 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Anche a me, ma non sono i nostri unici argomenti di discussione.....




























   nemmeno i miei...

Beh ma dai Giusy, non tutti gli uomini sono così...


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (11 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Quesito: darla con facilità corrisponde a non aver rispetto del proprio corpo?
> 
> Ma perchè?


Secondo me, tutte le donne almeno una volta nella vita, l'hanno data via con facilità.


----------



## Old Giusy (11 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> nemmeno i miei...
> 
> Beh ma dai Giusy, non tutti gli uomini sono così...


Si, generalizzavo, come ho scritto prima....


----------



## Old adiemus (11 Febbraio 2008)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> Secondo me, tutte le donne almeno una volta nella vita, l'hanno data via con facilità.


INFATTI, guarda in che mondo viviamo !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Voi donne siete quelle da rispettare, quelle da non sfiorare neanche con un dito, categoria protetta e poi? La date via subito come il pane. Ma quello non importa, vero? Poi sono gli uomini che ragionano con il pene ...............
adiemus​


----------



## Grande82 (11 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> ho già litigato altrove su questo argomento...
> più che altro è la distinzione a fare la differenza. la dai subito sei una facile...
> è allucinante che ancora si discuta il fatto che darla subito equivalga ad essere donne facili..
> *darla per la gioia di darla in che categoria rientra* ?


mi sa nessuna, nel mondo maschile...anche se non vorrebbero altro.
Pare un luogo comune ma non lo è. ci vorrebbero bionde, prorompenti e pronte a darla facile, salvo poi sposarle brune, bruttine e suore, se possibile vergini o simili. 
Dai, ragazzi, che senso ha fare queste distinzioni?
Forse non tutte l'hanno data facile, ma tutte l'hanno data per un motivo, fosse anche solo una bella scop...ta... lo stesso non si può dire di voi, mi sa.....


----------



## MK (11 Febbraio 2008)

adiemus ha detto:


> INFATTI, guarda in che mondo viviamo !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Voi donne siete quelle da rispettare, quelle da non sfiorare neanche con un dito, categoria protetta e poi? La date via subito come il pane. Ma quello non importa, vero? Poi sono gli uomini che ragionano con il pene ...............
> 
> adiemus​


Ma che categoria protetta! Esseri umani da rispettare. E basta. Uomini e donne. Darla o non darla, prenderla o non prenderla. Se si è adulti e single, se non si usano inganno e menzogna, se lo si fa con gioia, dove sta il problema?


----------



## Miciolidia (11 Febbraio 2008)

*giusy*



giusy79 ha detto:


> Quesito: darla con facilità corrisponde a non aver rispetto del proprio corpo?
> 
> Ma perchè?


 
ma chi lo ha detto.

il rispetto per il proprio corpo non è determinato dalla frequenza, ma dal'attenzione verso noi stesse, attenzione determinata dalla scelta del partner.


----------



## Old adiemus (11 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Quesito: darla con facilità corrisponde a non aver rispetto del proprio corpo?
> 
> Ma perchè?


darla con facilità è come dire "ti amo" dopo un mese di fidanzamento, cioè esageratamente precoce
adiemus​


----------



## MK (11 Febbraio 2008)

adiemus ha detto:


> darla con facilità è come dire "ti amo" dopo un mese di fidanzamento, cioè esageratamente precoce
> 
> adiemus​


 
Quindi quanto tempo bisognerebbe aspettare? Un mese? Due? Il ti amo?
Mah...


----------



## Old adiemus (11 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Quindi quanto tempo bisognerebbe aspettare? Un mese? Due? Il ti amo?
> Mah...


non quantifichiamo per favore...........in amore non si timbra il cartellino
ma tutto ha una giusta cronologia, il giusto tempismo..........che oggi non si rispetta
il primo (primo per modo di dire) giorno si fa sesso; il secondo si dice "ti amo"; dopo due mesi ci si sposa; dopo due mesi ed un giorno le palle sono rotte
adiemus​


----------



## Grande82 (11 Febbraio 2008)

adiemus ha detto:


> darla con facilità è come dire "ti amo" dopo un mese di fidanzamento, cioè esageratamente precoce
> 
> adiemus​


perchè?
Mi sfugge il nesso. Mica darla vuol dire regalarla oppure prometterla per sempre! E perchè darla e non prenderlo? Scusate se sembro volgare, ma non ha senso!
Mi è capitato un uomo, una volta, mi piaceva, solo fisicamente, siamo stati insieme praticamente subito, io stessa l'avevo invitato a casa mia per cena. Lo volevo e ho fatto l'amore con lui, o forse dovrei dire che gliel'ho data? Ne è nata una delle storie più lunghe ed importanti della mia vita. E non mi pare di essere una facile. I miei uomini non riempiono le dita di una mano.....


----------



## MK (11 Febbraio 2008)

adiemus ha detto:


> non quantifichiamo per favore...........in amore non si timbra il cartellino
> ma tutto ha una giusta cronologia, il giusto tempismo..........che oggi non si rispetta
> il primo (primo per modo di dire) si fa sesso; il secondo si dice "ti amo"; dopo due mesi ci si sposa; dopo due mesi ed un giorno le palle sono rotte
> 
> adiemus​


 
Ma quando mai... Il giusto tempismo per te, ma si è in due, quindi?
Se trovi una donna che ti piace molto ma non rispetta la giusta cronologia cosa fai? Lasci perdere?


----------



## MK (11 Febbraio 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> perchè?
> Mi sfugge il nesso. Mica darla vuol dire regalarla oppure prometterla per sempre! E perchè darla e non prenderlo? Scusate se sembro volgare, ma non ha senso!
> Mi è capitato un uomo, una volta, mi piaceva, solo fisicamente, siamo stati insieme praticamente subito, io stessa l'avevo invitato a casa mia per cena. Lo volevo e ho fatto l'amore con lui, o forse dovrei dire che gliel'ho data? Ne è nata una delle storie più lunghe ed importanti della mia vita. E non mi pare di essere una facile. I miei uomini non riempiono le dita di una mano.....


Infatti, concordo in toto.


----------



## Old adiemus (11 Febbraio 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> perchè?
> Mi sfugge il nesso. Mica darla vuol dire regalarla oppure prometterla per sempre! E perchè darla e non prenderlo? Scusate se sembro volgare, ma non ha senso!
> Mi è capitato un uomo, una volta, mi piaceva, solo fisicamente, siamo stati insieme praticamente subito, io stessa l'avevo invitato a casa mia per cena. Lo volevo e ho fatto l'amore con lui, o forse dovrei dire che gliel'ho data? Ne è nata una delle storie più lunghe ed importanti della mia vita. E non mi pare di essere una facile. I miei uomini non riempiono le dita di una mano.....


certo che tu che parli di avere fatto l'amore invece che dire che hai fatto sesso.........e guardacaso la storia è giunta alla conclusione.........è solo un caso, è solo un caso........ma proprio un caso..........infatti è stata molto importante come storia, talmente tanto importante che è finita
adiemus​


----------



## Grande82 (11 Febbraio 2008)

adiemus ha detto:


> certo che tu che parli di avere fatto l'amore invece che dire che hai fatto sesso.........e guardacaso la storia è giunta alla conclusione.........è solo un caso, è solo un caso........ma proprio un caso..........infatti è stata molto importante come storia, talmente tanto importante che è finita
> 
> adiemus​


dici?!? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Dico che ho fatto l'amore, ma all'epoca era solo...volersi, reciproco. Voler condividere quel momento,a nche se non significava amore, aveva altri significati... e chi dice che fossero meno importanti?


----------



## MK (11 Febbraio 2008)

adiemus ha detto:


> certo che tu che parli di avere fatto l'amore invece che dire che hai fatto sesso.........e guardacaso la storia è giunta alla conclusione.........è solo un caso, è solo un caso........ma proprio un caso..........infatti è stata molto importante come storia, talmente tanto importante che è finita
> 
> adiemus​


Ussignur, allora via alle storie d'amore senza sesso, quelle durano sicuramente...
Ma scherziamo vero?


----------



## Old adiemus (11 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ma quando mai... Il giusto tempismo per te, ma si è in due, quindi?
> Se trovi una donna che ti piace molto ma non rispetta la giusta cronologia cosa fai? Lasci perdere?


he, he, he, he: dipende da cosa cerchi nella vita........rapporto duraturo nel tempo e perenne o storia destinata ad afflosciarsi e finire
adiemus​


----------



## Grande82 (11 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ussignur, allora via alle storie d'amore senza sesso, quelle durano sicuramente...
> Ma scherziamo vero?


sto incrociando le dita.....


----------



## MK (11 Febbraio 2008)

adiemus ha detto:


> he, he, he, he: dipende da cosa cerchi nella vita........rapporto duraturo nel tempo e perenne o storia destinata ad afflosciarsi e finire
> 
> adiemus​


Guarda che il sesso è un piacere eh, non una punizione...


----------



## Old adiemus (11 Febbraio 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> dici?!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok, avete fatto sesso, ho capito. il fatto che sia finita mi illustra che aveva un'importanza relativa......se vuoi essere sincera e vuoi dirmi il perchè è finita, ti farò capire alcune cose
adiemus​


----------



## Old Giusy (11 Febbraio 2008)

adiemus ha detto:


> he, he, he, he: dipende da cosa cerchi nella vita........rapporto duraturo nel tempo e perenne o storia destinata ad afflosciarsi e finire
> 
> adiemus​


Ma non è detto.... Perchè un rapporto è destinato a finire se parte come una storia di sesso? E ti parla una che se non coinvolta anche poco non si lascia andare facilmente........


----------



## Old adiemus (11 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Guarda che il sesso è un piacere eh, non una punizione...


certo che è un piacere.......ma fatto rapidamente, sa subito, non porta ad una storia duratura........se non mi vuoi credere, guarda la realtà e vedrai che mi darai ragione
adiemus​


----------



## Grande82 (11 Febbraio 2008)

adiemus ha detto:


> ok, avete fatto sesso, ho capito. il fatto che sia finita mi illustra che aveva un'importanza relativa......se vuoi essere sincera e vuoi dirmi il perchè è finita, ti farò capire alcune cose
> 
> adiemus​


è durata oltre3anni ed è finita perchè sono cambiate troppe cose, si cresce, si cambia città, per lavoro, ci si allontana, forse le ragioni sono anche molte altre...dopo tutto quello che abbiamo condiviso.....


----------



## Old adiemus (11 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ma non è detto.... Perchè un rapporto è destinato a finire se parte come una storia di sesso? E ti parla una che se non coinvolta anche poco non si lascia andare facilmente........


una storia può finire anche se rimani vergine. anzi, se vuoi rimanere vergine, al giorno d'oggi la storia neanche incomincia (o incomincia e scema subito).
non è direttamente proporzionata la cosa............non è che con più la dai facilmente con più la storia dura poco.
ma è un sinonimo di serietà, di principio, di volerla conservare e non "regalare", di ritenere sacra quella parte del corpo (non è una mano che serve per stringere la mano altrui)
adiemus​


----------



## MK (11 Febbraio 2008)

adiemus ha detto:


> certo che è un piacere.......ma fatto rapidamente, sa subito, non porta ad una storia duratura........se non mi vuoi credere, guarda la realtà e vedrai che mi darai ragione
> 
> adiemus​


 
E chi sta parlando di farlo rapidamente... anzi... 
Certo se è solo il sesso che funziona in un rapporto sono d'accordo con te. Non dura.


----------



## Old adiemus (11 Febbraio 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> è durata oltre3anni ed è finita perchè sono cambiate troppe cose, si cresce, si cambia città, per lavoro, ci si allontana, *forse le ragioni sono anche molte altre*...dopo tutto quello che abbiamo condiviso.....


ecco, puntiamo su queste che è meglio
comunque dipende anche dall'età: se si è adulti e si ama la persona con la quale si sta condividendo la vita, si da una minor importanza per la famiglia, per il lavoro e ci si occupa maggiormente per il partner
adiemus​


----------



## MK (11 Febbraio 2008)

adiemus ha detto:


> ma è un sinonimo di serietà, di principio, di volerla conservare e non "regalare", di ritenere sacra quella parte del corpo (non è una mano che serve per stringere la mano altrui)
> 
> adiemus​


 
Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh certo certo. Mentre la parte maschile non ha niente di sacro vero?


----------



## Old adiemus (11 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> E chi sta parlando di farlo rapidamente... anzi...
> Certo se è solo il sesso che funziona in un rapporto sono d'accordo con te. Non dura.


ma non ti sembra strano che si punti al sesso e non all'amore? ragazzine e ragazzini che a quindici anni pensano a fare sesso e non pensano alle coccole. e ci sono anche quarantenni, cinquantenni che danno priorità al sesso più che al sentimento
dimmi: non ti sembra strano? poi ci stupiamo perchè esistono traditori
adiemus​


----------



## Grande82 (11 Febbraio 2008)

adiemus ha detto:


> ecco, puntiamo su queste che è meglio
> comunque dipende anche dall'età: se si è adulti e si ama la persona con la quale si sta condividendo la vita, si da una minor importanza per la famiglia, per il lavoro e ci si occupa maggiormente per il partner
> 
> adiemus​


mi pare che ti arrampichi sugli specchi.
E' inizita come sesso, forse era solo un capriccio, poi è diventata amore. a volte è l'opposto. Grazie a l cielo non esistono regole o tempi scrittti. Le cose vanno sentite, questo è l'unico consiglio che mi sento di dare...


----------



## Old adiemus (11 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh certo certo. Mentre la parte maschile non ha niente di sacro vero?


ma chi ha detto questo? ora dimmi chi ha detto questo? stai dicendo cose che non ho detto
se sono un uomo, permettimi di dirti che non sono gay e mi piacciono le donne, fammi fare in santa pace un esempio di un maschio che parla di una femmina
ma non affermare cose che non ho detto, perchè poi sfalsi le cose e io faccio una figura magra
adiemus​


----------



## MK (11 Febbraio 2008)

adiemus ha detto:


> ma non ti sembra strano che si punti al sesso e non all'amore? ragazzine e ragazzini che a quindici anni pensano a fare sesso e non pensano alle coccole. e ci sono anche quarantenni, cinquantenni che danno priorità al sesso più che al sentimento
> dimmi: non ti sembra strano? poi ci stupiamo perchè esistono traditori
> 
> adiemus​


Ognuno vive come vuole. Io vorrei che ci fosse più amore in generale nel mondo. Alle coccole ci pensano tutti, traditori compresi... Il problema non sta nel sesso, sta in quello che si nasconde dietro. La quantità al posto della qualità.


----------



## Old adiemus (11 Febbraio 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> mi pare che ti arrampichi sugli specchi.
> E' inizita come sesso, forse era solo un capriccio, poi è diventata amore. a volte è l'opposto. Grazie a l cielo non esistono regole o tempi scrittti. Le cose vanno sentite, questo è l'unico consiglio che mi sento di dare...


mi sembri tu poco coerente.........se già sai che, specialmente quando si è giovani la vita cambia, non ti fidanzavi e neanche glie la davi...........perchè sapevi che non sarebbe durata........e glie l'hai regalata
poi mi parli d'importanza
adiemus​


----------



## MK (11 Febbraio 2008)

adiemus ha detto:


> ma chi ha detto questo? ora dimmi chi ha detto questo? stai dicendo cose che non ho detto
> se sono un uomo, permettimi di dirti che non sono gay e mi piacciono le donne, fammi fare in santa pace un esempio di un maschio che parla di una femmina
> ma non affermare cose che non ho detto, perchè poi sfalsi le cose e io faccio una figura magra
> 
> adiemus​


VolerLA conservare e non regalare. Mi riferivo a questo. Se per donna o uomo è uguale allora ok, sorry...


----------



## Old adiemus (11 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> VolerLA conservare e non regalare. Mi riferivo a questo. Se per donna o uomo è uguale allora ok, sorry...


anche il pene non va regalato, solo perchè i testicoli sono pienotti e vanno svuotati
adiemus​


----------



## MK (11 Febbraio 2008)

adiemus ha detto:


> anche il pene non va regalat, solo perchè i testicoli sono pienotti e vanno svuotati
> 
> adiemus​


 






























ok ok ti credo...


----------



## Old adiemus (11 Febbraio 2008)

quanti di voi cercano con più voglia il parner quando avete voglia di sesso? anche voi traditori non credo vi siate fatti l'amante per il solo sentimento, per le carenze di affetto e non per il sesso
adiemus​


----------



## Old Alex70 (11 Febbraio 2008)

adiemus ha detto:


> una storia può finire anche se rimani vergine. anzi, se vuoi rimanere vergine, al giorno d'oggi la storia neanche incomincia (o incomincia e scema subito).
> non è direttamente proporzionata la cosa............non è che con più la dai facilmente con più la storia dura poco.
> ma è un sinonimo di serietà, di principio, di volerla conservare e non "regalare", di ritenere sacra quella parte del corpo (non è una mano che serve per stringere la mano altrui)
> 
> adiemus​


quando sento o leggo la fatidica frase "al giorno d'oggi" metto mano alla pistola....


----------



## MK (11 Febbraio 2008)

adiemus ha detto:


> quanti di voi cercano con più voglia il parner quando avete voglia di sesso? anche voi traditori non credo vi siate fatti l'amante per il solo sentimento, per le carenze di affetto e non per il sesso
> 
> adiemus​


Guarda Adiemus, ti parlo da tradita, il problema non era il sesso, non lo è mai stato...


----------



## MK (11 Febbraio 2008)

Alex70 ha detto:


> quando sento o leggo la fatidica frase "al giorno d'oggi" metto mano alla pistola....


----------



## Old Alex70 (11 Febbraio 2008)

adiemus toglimi una curiosità...ma razzoli come predichi? cioè, hai mai fatto sesso con una alla prima sera?


----------



## Old Alex70 (11 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


>


----------



## Old adiemus (11 Febbraio 2008)

Alex70 ha detto:


> quando sento o leggo la fatidica frase "al giorno d'oggi" metto mano alla pistola....


anni e anni fa esistevano le sbarbatelle, ma non come oggi
siamo nel periodo dove i nostri figli a 13 anni fumano, fanno sesso, bambine con il perizoma che fuoriesce dai pantaloni a vita bassa di una taglia di meno e piccoli seni che sbucano da scollate camiciette
orecchini e tatuaggi a più non posso, ovunque, e per esibirli sono costretti a vestirsi in modo estivo anche in pieno inverno
capelli pettinati tutti allo stesso modo, faccia paonazza a seguito di 10 lampade settimanali e occhiali giganteschi a specchio
la frase composta da 10 tra bestemmie e parolacce
e tu metti la mano alla pistola.......si, ma spara ai genitori di questi piccoli che si sentono grandi
e a 10 anni, ancor prima del ciclo quasi quasi si è obbligati a parlare di contraccezione......
adiemus​


----------



## Old adiemus (11 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Guarda Adiemus, ti parlo da tradita, il problema non era il sesso, non lo è mai stato...


 
ma sono sicuro che tuo marito lo ha fatto in un battere di occhio con la sua amante........non era per sesso ma ti assicuro che dalla sua amante ha cercato prima il sesso che questo "altro"
scusa la franchezza, ma se vogliamo arrivare al dunque, devi permettermi di parlare in modo schietto anche se preventivo il fatto che le mie idee potrebbero essere sbagliate
adiemus​


----------



## MK (11 Febbraio 2008)

adiemus ha detto:


> anni e anni fa esistevano le sbarbatelle


 
Sempre con le femmine ce l'hai però, e i maschi? 

Mi fai pensare Adiemus...

e le TUE storie?


----------



## Old adiemus (11 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Sempre con le femmine ce l'hai però, e i maschi?
> 
> Mi fai pensare Adiemus...
> 
> e le TUE storie?


ostrega quanto sei duraaaaaaaaaaaa
anni e anni fa i maschi erano come le femmine come oggi i maschi sono come le femmine
ma non ti è mai capitato da donna di parlare al maschile anche quando sai che dovresti fare l'esempio identico anche su voi donne??????????
porca la pupazza​adiemus​


----------



## Old Alex70 (11 Febbraio 2008)

adiemus ha detto:


> anni e anni fa esistevano le sbarbatelle, ma non come oggi
> siamo nel periodo ove i nostri figli a 13 anni fumano, fanno sesso, bambine con il perizoma che fuorieswce dai pantaloni a vita bassa di una taglia di meno e piccoli seni che sbucano da scollate camiciette
> orecchini e tatuaggi a più non posso, ovunque, e per esibirli sono costretti a vestirsi in modo estivo anche in pieno inverno
> capelli pettinati tutti allo stesso modo, faccia paonazza a seguito di 10 lampade settimanali e occhiali giganteschi a specchio
> ...


ok, il buco dell'ozono, la fame nel mondo, le mine anti-uomo e la cosa peggiore:
il wonder-bra!!!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








scusa adiemus, ma non riesco a discutere seriamente con queste argomentazioni.
rispondimi un pò. cosa ha meno (o più, a secomnda) di un'altra donna, una che te la "regala" al primo incontro?

PS: la prossima volta che qualcuna me la "regala" pretendo che la infiocchetti e ci applichi anche un bigliettino con dedica...Grazie... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








ma non sarò troppo misogino?...mò ci penso....


----------



## MK (11 Febbraio 2008)

adiemus ha detto:


> ma sono sicuro che tuo marito lo ha fatto in un battere di occhio con la sua amante........non era per sesso ma ti assicuro che dalla sua amante ha cercato prima il sesso che questo "altro"
> scusa la franchezza, ma se vogliamo arrivare al dunque, devi permettermi di parlare in modo schietto anche se preventivo il fatto che le mie idee potrebbero essere sbagliate
> 
> adiemus​


Con lei non so, non credo. E' sempre stato un tipo molto sentimentale...
Ma anche se fosse? Dove sta il problema? E poi con "altro" cosa vuoi dire? Ci può essere altro come  ci può non essere. Ripeto, l'importante è non raccontarla e non farsela raccontare...


----------



## MK (11 Febbraio 2008)

adiemus ha detto:


> ostrega quanto sei duraaaaaaaaaaaa


 

























   lo so lo so, e quanto lo so...

No è che... piccoli seni perizoma ecc.ecc.


Mi fai pensare, ripeto.


----------



## Old adiemus (11 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Con lei non so, non credo. E' sempre stato un tipo molto sentimentale...
> Ma anche se fosse? Dove sta il problema? E poi con "altro" cosa vuoi dire? Ci può essere altro come ci può non essere. Ripeto, l'importante è non raccontarla e non farsela raccontare...


mi fai sentire scemo (o forse lo sono)

-con lei non so, non credo: scusa ma conta quello che crede lui, non quello che ha eventualmente fatto credere a te o quello che preferisci credere per non stare male

- con "altro" sta a significare che: visto che tu hai detto che non avevate lacune inerenti il sesso, ti ho comunicato che, sicuramente all'altra non ha chiesto solo tutto ciò che concernevano la altre lacune, ma sicuramente ha-hanno dato priorità al sesso
questo vuol significare che: si tende a dire che non è per sesso che si tradisce ma, chissà perchè il sesso viene in pole position
adiemus​


----------



## Old Alex70 (11 Febbraio 2008)

adiemus ha detto:


> mi fai sentire scemo (o forse lo sono)
> 
> -con lei non so, non credo: scusa ma conta quello che crede lui, non quello che ha eventualmente fatto credere a te o quello che preferisci credere per non stare male
> 
> ...


----------



## Old adiemus (11 Febbraio 2008)

Alex70 ha detto:


> ok, il buco dell'ozono, la fame nel mondo, le mine anti-uomo e la cosa peggiore:
> il wonder-bra!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


alessandro, nessuno di noi è di ferro e, dall'adolescenza in poi è normale avere curiosità ed esigenze fisiologiche di carattere sessuale
quello che mi preme sottolineare è che....................il sesso è più importante del sentimento
il sesso è più importante di un appassionato bacio mozzafiato
abbiamo voglia, finiamo a  letto spesso per sveltine, regaliamo il "ti amo" come zuccherino e..........fidanzamenti e matrimoni vanno a scatafascio
adiemus​


----------



## MK (11 Febbraio 2008)

adiemus ha detto:


> - con "altro" sta a significare che: visto che tu hai detto che non avevate lacune inerenti il sesso, ti ho comunicato che, sicuramente all'altra non ha chiesto solo tutto ciò che concernevano la altre lacune, ma sicuramente ha-hanno dato priorità al sesso


Scusa ma tu sesso nada?


----------



## Old adiemus (11 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> lo so lo so, e quanto lo so...
> 
> No è che... piccoli seni perizoma ecc.ecc.
> 
> ...


ti ripeto che se non mi credi, domani quando uscirai da casa e magari ti capiterà di passare davanti ad una scuola elementare o media inferiore che sia e..........fammi sapere
adiemus​


----------



## Old adiemus (11 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Scusa ma tu sesso nada?


ti rispondo dicendoti che sono pronto a riconoscere in me eventuali errori
adiemus​


----------



## Old Alex70 (11 Febbraio 2008)

adiemus ha detto:


> alessandro, nessuno di noi è di ferro e, dall'adolescenza in poi è normale avere curiosità ed esigenze fisiologiche di carattere sessuale
> quello che mi preme sottolineare è che....................il sesso è più importante del sentimento
> il sesso è più importante di un appassionato bacio mozzafiato
> abbiamo voglia, finiamo a letto spesso per sveltine, regaliamo il "ti amo" come zuccherino e..........fidanzamenti e matrimoni vanno a scatafascio
> ...


e un bacio appassionato mozzafiato mentre si fa sesso no?
e non hai risposto alla domanda...


----------



## MK (11 Febbraio 2008)

Alex70 ha detto:


> e un bacio appassionato mozzafiato mentre si fa sesso no?


Stavo per scriverlo io...


----------



## MK (11 Febbraio 2008)

adiemus ha detto:


> ti rispondo dicendoti che sono pronto a riconoscere in me eventuali errori
> 
> adiemus​


ecco... Beh non siamo perfetti Adiemus, basta essere sinceri...


----------



## Old adiemus (11 Febbraio 2008)

Alex70 ha detto:


> e un bacio appassionato mozzafiato mentre si fa sesso no?
> e non hai risposto alla domanda...


no, mentre si fa sesso no, quando si fa l'amore si
quale domanda, scusa, mi sono perso qualcosa
adiemus​


----------



## Old adiemus (11 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> ecco... Beh non siamo perfetti Adiemus, basta essere sinceri...


sei incoerente: la sincerità è sinonimo di perfezione................non puoi dirmi di non essere perfetta ma di essere sincera, come non puoi dirmi di non essere sincera e di essere perfetta
adiemus​


----------



## Old Alex70 (11 Febbraio 2008)

adiemus ha detto:


> no, mentre si fa sesso no, quando si fa l'amore si
> quale domanda, scusa, mi sono perso qualcosa
> 
> adiemus​


cosa ha meno (o più, a seconda) di un'altra donna, una che te la "regala" al primo incontro?

quindi sesso senza baci e amore con?


----------



## MK (11 Febbraio 2008)

adiemus ha detto:


> sei incoerente: la sincerità è sinonimo di perfezione................non puoi dirmi di non essere perfetta ma di essere sincera, come non puoi dirmi di non essere sincera e di essere perfetta
> 
> adiemus​


 
Sono sinceramente incoerente... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Perfetta mai, sai che noia altrimenti...


----------



## Old adiemus (11 Febbraio 2008)

Alex70 ha detto:


> cosa ha meno (o più, a seconda) di un'altra donna, una che te la "regala" al primo incontro?
> 
> quindi sesso senza baci e amore con?


sesso con baci ma non sentimentali e amore con baci coccolosi
vado a cenare, buon appetito a tutti
questa canzone ve la dedico: mi fa impazzire! bella bella bella anche se è datata ma sentite le parole
adiemus
http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=15ZNhZJPz5w​ 
dimenticavo che se una te la mette in fretta in faccia (a te, come a tutti gli maschi farebbe piacere, lo so) ma guarda che l'è minga seria!​


----------



## Old Alex70 (11 Febbraio 2008)

adiemus ha detto:


> sei incoerente: la sincerità è sinonimo di perfezione................non puoi dirmi di non essere perfetta ma di essere sincera, come non puoi dirmi di non essere sincera e di essere perfetta
> 
> adiemus​


se fossi una donna perfetta la regalerei sinceramente. vedi tu....


----------



## Old Alex70 (11 Febbraio 2008)

adiemus ha detto:


> sesso con baci ma non sentimentali e amore con baci coccolosi
> vado a cenare, buon appetito a tutti
> questa canzone ve la dedico: mi fa impazzire! bella bella bella anche se è datata ma sentite le parole
> adiemus
> ...


buon appetito.
ma non hai ancora risposto alla domanda...


----------



## Old adiemus (11 Febbraio 2008)

Alex70 ha detto:


> se fossi una donna perfetta la regalerei sinceramente. vedi tu....


anch'io pur di averla potrei dire la stessa cosa ma l'essere umano (emmekappa2 visto che non sto parlando di sole donne?) perfetto non regala i propri attributi...I'm so sorry!
adiemus​


----------



## Old adiemus (11 Febbraio 2008)

Alex70 ha detto:


> buon appetito.
> ma non hai ancora risposto alla domanda...


sotto il video di youtube (link) ti ho risposto guarda bene
adiemus​


----------



## Old Alex70 (11 Febbraio 2008)

adiemus ha detto:


> *anch'io pur di averla potrei dire la stessa cosa* ma l'essere umano (emmekappa2 visto che non sto parlando di sole donne?) perfetto non regala i propri attributi...I'm so sorry!
> 
> adiemus​


ecco, forse tu lo diresti. io no....


----------



## Old Giusy (11 Febbraio 2008)

Ma dopo tutto questo... Adiemus sei un uomo????
Vabè ridete adesso....


----------



## Old Alex70 (11 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ma dopo tutto questo... Adiemus sei un uomo????
> Vabè ridete adesso....


guarda che ridevamo anche prima....


----------



## Old Giusy (11 Febbraio 2008)

Alex70 ha detto:


> guarda che ridevamo anche prima....


Tesòòòòòòòòòòòòòòòòòòòòòòòòò!

Bonasera.


----------



## Old Alex70 (11 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Tesòòòòòòòòòòòòòòòòòòòòòòòòò!
> 
> Bonasera.


bonasera tesò!!!!!!!


----------



## Old Giusy (11 Febbraio 2008)

Arrivo io e se ne vanno tutti....


----------



## Old Alex70 (11 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Arrivo io e se ne vanno tutti....




























è che hanno tutti paura....


----------



## Old Giusy (11 Febbraio 2008)

Alex70 ha detto:


> è che hanno tutti paura....


 
Ecco... vengo sempre abbandonata....


----------



## Old Alex70 (11 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ecco... vengo sempre abbandonata....


scusa ma mentre parli con me ti gratti il c......?
e ci credo che ti abbandonano.......
.


----------



## Old Giusy (11 Febbraio 2008)

Alex70 ha detto:


> scusa ma mentre parli con me ti gratti il c......?
> e ci credo che ti abbandonano.......
> .


Perchè?
Nooooooooo!!!!!

Che cattivo che sei!!!!!


----------



## Old Giusy (11 Febbraio 2008)

IO OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOODIO ALEX!!!!!!


----------



## Old Alex70 (11 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> IO OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOODIO ALEX!!!!!!


tesò, a me così me pare.....


----------



## Old Giusy (11 Febbraio 2008)

Alex70 ha detto:


> tesò, a me così me pare.....


Spiegati meglio, caro....


----------



## MK (11 Febbraio 2008)

adiemus ha detto:


> questa canzone ve la dedico: mi fa impazzire! bella bella bella anche se è datata ma sentite le parole
> adiemus
> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=15ZNhZJPz5w​
> 
> dimenticavo che se una te la mette in fretta in faccia (a te, come a tutti gli maschi farebbe piacere, lo so) ma guarda che l'è minga seria!​


Adiemus... parole parole parole...  Beh comunque fortunata questa donna... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ma lei lo sa?
























ps le donne non serie sono di ben altro tipo, dai retta a me...


----------



## Old Alex70 (11 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Spiegati meglio, caro....


l'avatar tesò...me pare che quello sta a fa'


----------



## Old Giusy (11 Febbraio 2008)

Alex70 ha detto:


> l'avatar tesò...me pare che quello sta a fa'


Ma no, si vede la codina, ma le mani sono sui fianchi, guarda bene!


----------



## Old Alex70 (11 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ma no, si vede la codina, ma le mani sono sui fianchi, guarda bene!


ah!


----------



## Old Giusy (11 Febbraio 2008)

Alex70 ha detto:


> ah!


Mal-pensante!!!!!


----------

